# Curtains?



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone know of a good place to call? I need a special curtain that i can't buy at the store.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sense Furnishings, Plant St, Satwa 040 349 4877

Best to go to their shop as they have hundreds of fabric books. Select a short list & they will come to you to measure up. Usually takes less than a week to be made up and fitted for you (inc curtain poles if required).

I have been very happy with their service.

-


----------

